# Leg Re-Growth



## Sheldon Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey all!

Its been a while, but uni life moves very fast!

Anyway, i had a sybilla moult to adult this morning who only had 3 legs. She lost her leg during her last moult but has taken the same amount of time to moult as all her peers, but has grown back 90% of her legs full length back (didnt grow back any lobes either).

Anyway, in my experince this is a strange occurance as usually under these circumstances my mantis will take about twice as long to moult and will only grow back maybe 50% per moult.

So has anyone else had this experience with sybilla, or found that any other species seems to grow back its limbs faster than others?


----------



## wuwu (Nov 10, 2006)

yea, i posted the same thing about my orchid mantid awhile ago.

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3503


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes that is pretty odd. I don't have the example for Sybilla but my other species of mantis will take almost twice the time to molt as compared to other normal one (for smaller nymphs). it will take less than twice the time for larger nymphs to molt with regrown leg although less complete. Anyway, that's a good news as she is doing great in healing and having a speedy recovery.

Here are few of my orchid mantis pic with regrown legs. Note that the pedal and leg is significantly smaller than the normal one.

This one lost her left rear leg.







This one lost both of the legs on left sides earlier and have both of them regrown.











I am hoping they will have the pedal back in next molt which they usually do. Sorry for the poor pic quality.


----------

